# Need Suggestions about Palette!



## benben7100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,everybody.I saw a new kind of palette at a store on eBay.Because it is very different from others,I can’t decide if I should buy it.So I need some suggestions from all of you.Help me ,please.Thanks.
The address of the store is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300651982623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## VictoriaGayle (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally, I don't see any advantage of that over the cheap pallets available at arts and craft stores. To me, it looks weird, cumbersome and over priced.

Do you have any reason to think it might improve your art, or make painting easier?


----------



## VictoriaGayle (Jan 25, 2012)

I read up on it a little more, it does have some interesting features, but the only truly unique one I saw that I don't usually see on more affordable pallets is that it can recycle your paint. But I'm skeptical on how well that would actually work.


----------



## benben7100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks very much for your suggestions.


----------

